# We're Growing the Herd. And Quick!!



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

4 of my 7 girls have kidded already! Starting on Sunday morning, at about 7:00 am, Primrose went first with triplet bucklings. :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue: All three were red and big too! Very large for the little doe. Unfortunately, she had them with no help and two were either born dead, or died shortly after. :blue::tears: The remaining boy, a big red buckling, is very bouncy and happy and skips between pens like it's his job. Ornery little thing anyways. :?That night, I figured my next doe, Penny, was going to have. She did. Right about midnight on Monday morning. I went out about quarter after 12 and there were freshly born twins. One big buckling and a little doeling. :kidblue::kidred: Both are very healthy and they made for a long night with my dad and I trying to make sure they both ate before we went to bed. Tonight, my lady, Fiona, had triplets. 2 paints one buckling, one doeling, and one all red doeling. :kidblue::kidred::kidred: Not much after she had, my balloon of a doe, also had triplets. Two very large bucklings and a little weak doeling. :kidblue::kidblue::kidred: The doeling isn't doing well, and trying to get her to eat is becoming a challenge, considering mom's milk is about like feeding vanilla pudding from a baby bottle. :? I hope she does well, like her brothers and fellow "kidlings." I still have 3 to freshen and I will update as they kid as well. Pictures will be here soon. :fireworks:


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats on all the new kids!!! :cake: Sorry for your loses. :hug: Sending prayers for your little weak doeling. ray: Can't wait to see all the cuties!!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice! Can't wait for pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry for your losses and congrats on the new kids. I hope the weak one does well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for your losses. 


It sure doesn't take long to get your herd up in numbers. Love to see pics.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

We're still going! Two went tonight. CeCe had a pair of nice sized twins, a buckling, and a doeling. Then, Jade also had twins, and a pair of doelings! Only one doe left to kid! The weak little doeling is doing much better and looks forward to eating. She just had to move her big brothers out of the way. I'll get pictures very soon. My phone app isn't working well, so as soon as I email them back to me, I'll get them for you guys to enjoy!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on so many kids! Sorry for the losses and great to hear the weak doeling isn't so weak anymore.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

So, here's the pictures of all the kids, with the exception of CeCe's boy who wasn't having it and refused to come out of the warming box. Haha! I also have a picture of the last doe to kid. All of these kids were born from Sunday-Wednesday this week. All are doing well, and some to get supplemented on a bottle. Enjoy!

The first picture is of Jade's twin doelings, followed by CeCe's doeling. Then Penny's twins doeing and buckling, then the triplet buckling who's siblings passed, then Rebekkah's triplets (the huge two are bucklings, then the tiny doeling) and finally, Fiona's triplets, the two paint boys and the big red doeling. The last picture is my mother in waiting.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are all cuties but that second picture stole my heart. Just wanted to pick it up and cuddle it to pieces. lol


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

All of them are just little lovebugs! I'm so glad they're around now. For now. They're already getting out and teaching others how to do so! Hah! They're spunky for sure.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, Penelope kidding at 6:45 pm tonight. She had a single red doeling. We had then fostered a triplet from Rebekkah onto her since Rebekkah isn't making quite enough milk for her big kids. She accepted him and is doing well.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They all look so stout ! That is great! Congrats! Nice looking bunch of kids


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you! I am quite proud of my very first crop of kids. I believe they will make wonderful market goats. I actually have many claimed already.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kids.


----------

